# bear lake



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

Im looking at going to bear lake this coming renting one of the john boats from the DOF. anyone else fish there? im looking for crappie and bream mostly, usualy catch bass as a bycatch anyways no need to target them . So if anyone else is going to be there sat let me know maybe i can follow you around the lake a bit to learn a few spots-i highly doubt the rented john boat will have a fishfinder or gps on it. anyways thanks in advance.


----------



## aaronmc28 (Oct 4, 2007)

You have to go to the ranger station there at the intersection of Highway 4 and 87 to get your paddles, life jackets, and pay. No fancy gear on the jon boat. Watch for snakes and bees that have made there homes in the boat. It is stored upside down, but that don't keep all the critters out. Good luck!! Its been a while, but we caught all our bream near the feeders if they are still up.


----------

